# The Fragmented Self



## Jurgen (Aug 3, 2013)

"The fragmented self" is an abstraction I came up with after speculating why most people experience distortions of the mind such as disassociation, depression, chronic anxiety, the list goes on.

You see, human nature is severely flawed. We are a reflection of our environment, a culmination of bits and pieces of all the impressions streaming in our head. Your childhood memories, the feelings associated with them, and now the process of trying to undo all of these faulty characteristics. We learn this behavior when we're young, and it forms into a defeating habit in the future without us realizing the impact it's had in our lives.

All of your bad habits are fragmented in your mind, scattered across the vastness of your consciousness.

You are the essentially the culmination of all your experiences, the way you dealt with them, and the way you have perceived them. We incorperate this shadowy behavior when we're young for it to manifest negatively at the present time.


----------



## Guest (May 18, 2014)

I'm not sure if everyone here will understand how important this post is, I remember Fearless mentioning something similar.

This is great stuff to keep in mind


----------

